# Bulk Dried Malt Extract



## Darrens (16/1/14)

Gidday guys, just wondering where everyone purchases their bulk ( 20kg + ) dried malt extract. Im on the central coast nsw . Just north of Sydney.
Currently buying in small quantities which is exspensive. Finding it hard to find in bulk.
Appreciate your help.

Darren.


----------



## Lemon (16/1/14)

Darrens,
I reckon I saw some either on the ebay store of country trading store or their website. Will be plus postage from Geelong way. Otherwise give a LHBS a call and get him to order you in a bag.
Lemon


----------



## DU99 (16/1/14)

try this guy
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/20KG-OF-DRY-LIGHT-MALT-EXTRACT-BEER-BREWING-HOME-BREWING-FLAT-RATE-POSTAGE-/261257383499?pt=AU_Barware&hash=item3cd4274e4b


----------



## sp0rk (17/1/14)

Try Mark's Home Brew in Newcastle
http://www.ubrew.com.au/web/showproduct.asp?prodid=813
$115 for a 20kg bag


----------

